# First Winstrol Cycle, what's a good Pct?



## KeT (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm really wanting to learn more information on take Winstrol. I've been doing my research and I have learned that I need to take pills for my choresterol and my liver but I'm clueless on a Pct.
I'm also aware that it's good to donate blood so that I can keep track of my levels.
I am wanting to do the 30 day pull cycle.


----------



## bvs (Oct 28, 2015)

Is this your first cycle?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 28, 2015)

Winstrol is a steroid for advanced body builders in competion. Not a good steroid to experiment with by a beginner. 
That being said......

500mg/wk Test Cyp or Enanthate (pin 250mg every 3.5 days) for 10 weeks.
50mg winstrol ed for 6 to 8 weeks
25mg Arimidex EOD for 13 weeks
250iu pf hCG every 3.5 days (pin at same time as Test) for 13 weeks
Start PCT in week 14. Use Clomid and Nolva.
PCT should not include hCG as it is HPTA suppressive.
Keep Raloxifene on hand in case signs of Gynecomastia appear.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 28, 2015)

What's a good pct?  What you meant to say is what's a good cycle? Because winstrol only is definitely on the list of the worst cycles ever. Unless you're a female, but realistically you won't hear what you want and never post again anyway.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 28, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> What's a good pct?  What you meant to say is what's a good cycle? Because winstrol only is definitely on the list of the worst cycles ever. Unless you're a female, but realistically you won't hear what you want and never post again anyway.



This was me a few years back except I had winni and tren my "good buddy" gave me . I got the same responses except meaner b/c I mentioned how fat I was also . I didn't listen but I did come back when my doc told me how fuked my body was and I was still fat. Luckily the same guys that ragged me helped me back to health the correct way . So come back bud when your all screwed up and we will try and fix yah!


----------



## KeT (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes sir. Very first one


----------



## DF (Oct 28, 2015)

Very bad idea!


----------



## KeT (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm all ears, as I really don't know about the cycles.
So with that being said, what products would you recomend for someone that is starting out?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 28, 2015)

The best way to start out is just run some test e at 500mg a week for 12 weeks...then two weeks later start pct of clomid and nolva. Do the pct for a month.

Ziegler....quit telling people to inject every 3.5 day...what the eff is that about? Lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 28, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ziegler....quit telling people to inject every 3.5 day...what the eff is that about? Lol



Because there are 7 day's in a week not six. Go Sunday morning & Wednesday night.


----------



## KeT (Oct 28, 2015)

So the pills are just a plain no? And do you have some test e in mind?


----------



## KeT (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you guys for helping me out. It's much appreciated. I'm willing to take tips and ideas


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 28, 2015)

KeT said:


> So the pills are just a plain no?


Correct




> And do you have some test e in mind?


You're on your own there. We're just here for advice.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 28, 2015)

KeT said:


> So the pills are just a plain no? And do you have some test e in mind?



Get testosterone e 250mg per ml for easy 1ml injections. If your hell bent on an oral steroid replace the winstrol with anavar in the cycle I outlined for you.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm gonna go against the grain, don't do a cycle.
You're not ready from what you've asked and how it was asked. I'm not busting your balls, really. We all had to start somewhere, but you have a lot of research to do before you start taking anything.

Start here, THEN ask questions.
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11475-Am-I-ready-to-cycle
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know


----------



## stonetag (Oct 29, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> I'm gonna go against the grain, don't do a cycle.
> You're not ready from what you've asked and how it was asked. I'm not busting your balls, really. We all had to start somewhere, but you have a lot of research to do before you start taking anything.
> 
> Start here, THEN ask questions.
> ...



You mean I have to read....fuk, I'm outta here!


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 29, 2015)

stonetag said:


> You mean I have to read....fuk, I'm outta here!



That's pretty much how it goes. 
If you don't hold their hands, it tends to lead to us not seeing them anymore.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 29, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> That's pretty much how it goes.
> If you don't hold their hands, it tends to lead to us not seeing them anymore.



Feels like when you hold up traffic to let someone in and they don't thank you. Then to top it off they make the light & you don't


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 30, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Because there are 7 day's in a week not six. Go Sunday morning & Wednesday night.



Being 12 hours off isnt going to make one bit of difference. Mon and thurs with the enanthate ester at anytime of day is just fine...hell even if you went mon then missed thursday and hit friday you wouldnt notice anything. Getting technical just makes things more difficult when it doesnt need to be. Go ahead and try 4 days apart and see what happens...then you can learn and pass that info on. Or you may have learned already but decided you want to teach by the book lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 30, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Being 12 hours off isnt going to make one bit of difference. Mon and thurs with the enanthate ester at anytime of day is just fine...hell even if you went mon then missed thursday and hit friday you wouldnt notice anything. Getting technical just makes things more difficult when it doesnt need to be. Go ahead and try 4 days apart and see what happens...then you can learn and pass that info on. Or you may have learned already but decided you want to teach by the book lol



The logic behind this theory is to keep steady levels as much as & as close to as possible, working with the half life of an ester. 

Fluctuation, imbalances, and inconsistency ought to be kept to a bare minimum while using exogenous testosterone.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 30, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> The logic behind this theory is to keep steady levels as much as & as close to as possible, working with the half life of an ester.
> 
> Fluctuation, imbalances, and inconsistency ought to be kept to a bare minimum while using exogenous testosterone.


I didn't have time to get my pin in this morning so I did it tonight.
My cycle will just have to go an extra week now... woe is me.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 30, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> The logic behind this theory is to keep steady levels as much as & as close to as possible, working with the half life of an ester.
> 
> Fluctuation, imbalances, and inconsistency ought to be kept to a bare minimum while using exogenous testosterone.



I know what the logic is but what im trying to tell you is that it doesnt translate into the real world. Looking at a graph yes but real world no. And besides there are no studies proving that absolute stable hormone levels provides the most optimal atmosphere for building muscle. Your body already has fluctuations in hormones normally so its nothing new.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 30, 2015)

Sir, its not that hard to keep a scheduled injection regimen. Some people just have a more on time & organized life style than other's though. 

To each its own







[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 30, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Sir, its not that hard to keep a scheduled injection regimen. Some people just have a more on time & organized life style than other's though.
> 
> To each its own
> 
> ...



Your missing the point. I never said it was hard...im saying that telling people to inject gear at specific times is stupid. Your probably the type of guy that tries to pull up 1.6589632 ml of gear into your syringe because thats exactly a third of the total mg you had designated to do each week. Im the type that would just pull up 1.5ml and call it good. Point being IT DOESNT MATTER. Why is it so hard for people to learn but so easy to be ignorant?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 30, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Your missing the point. I never said it was hard...im saying that telling people to inject gear at specific times is stupid. Your probably the type of guy that tries to pull up 1.6589632 ml of gear into your syringe because thats exactly a third of the total mg you had designated to do each week. Im the type that would just pull up 1.5ml and call it good. Point being IT DOESNT MATTER. Why is it so hard for people to learn but so easy to be ignorant?



Half of 7 is 3.5 whether or not you do it precisely is your prerogative no big deal.

That being said what about this photo :32 (18):






[/IMG]


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 30, 2015)

Because ignorance is bliss. The older o get, the more I see that that statement holds true.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 30, 2015)

I pin once a week for them gainzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 30, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Because ignorance is bliss. The older o get, the more I see that that statement holds true.



Am I ignorant for saying pin every 3.5 days because there are 7 days in a week ? Or is he ignorant for not understanding the simple elementary school mathematics. 

I think what happened was he tried to make me look ignorant by saying "what the eff is 3.5" then when I broke it down logically he had to concoct an elaborate diversion as to why he didn't get it in the first place.

Either way once oh geen you have to stick your 2 cents een because I called you out on the peanut butter theory, touch'e genius :32 (18):


----------

